# Hello There!



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello... I figured Harv would be checking this site frequently so i thought I'd tell him I love him.

You Kindle people are remarkable and Harv is having so much fun here.

My sister's Kindle is supposed to arrive around the 11th or so of Dec. She's looking forward to it and I know she'll become an active Kindleboards member.

Happy holidays to you all.

KindleWidow


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You must be Mrs. Harvey! Nice to meet you...

If you are anticipating being a Kindlewidow, that bodes well for a certain box being under the Christmas tree. Harvey, are you listening?

I gave my right-hand person her Kindle today (late birthday/early Christmas present) and she told me it was the best present she had ever received. I bet you'll be feeling the present-love very soon.

Leslie...yes, _that_ Leslie


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Kindlewidow.  We are sorry that we take up so much of Harvey's time.  At least you know where he is all the time.

Harvey - Time to spend some more time with Mrs. Harvey.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

That was so sweet of you KindleWidow,

We are sorry we have taken Harvey away from you for some kindlemoments; but as you can see we really do APPRECIATE everything that
he has done for us.  He is an amazing man and I am privileged to get to meet his kindlewidow.

It was nice to meet you and,

Happy Holidays right back atcha...

-sailor


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, Kindlewidow.  Thanks for sharing Harvey with us.  I think we're going to lose him, too, if a certain something is under the tree this Christmas.  He'll be busy Kindling.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello Kindlewidow. Nice to meet you. Thank you for sharing Harvey.    He is wonderful and we are having wonderful time here.  

Shizu


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi 

Your daughters are beautiful!  I 'm sure they get their looks from you. 

Come back anytime 


Tessa


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Mrs Harvey!  love the Kindlewidow screen-name!  We love your Harvey too but not in a creepy way!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ...but not in a creepy way!!


Speak for yourself.

Hi, Mrs. Harvey. Yeah, I'm that troublemaker that is causing your hubby's headaches.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Hi Mrs Harvey! love the Kindlewidow screen-name! We love your Harvey too but not in a creepy way!!


What creepy way? 
Tessa


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

tessa said:


> What creepy way?
> Tessa


Like the way you love Bruce Willis.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Mrs. Harvey! Your hubby is making many people happy with Kindleboards, we love it here! Nice to meet you and love the name KindleWidow   Keeping Laura and your family in my thoughts and prayers! The girls are gorgeous & we love the pic's Harvey shares with us.

Linda


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Like the way you love Bruce Willis.


NOTHING CREEPY ABOUT THAT!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

BJ


I'd tell you but I don't want to get kicked off.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Kindlewidow.  Thanks for sharing Harvey with us. We all appreciate him so much.

Quick someone block the sexy dude Harvey photos.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> Welcome Kindlewidow. Thanks for sharing Harvey with us. We all appreciate him so much.
> 
> Quick someone block the sexy dude Harvey photos.


Like this one? (Hey, Harvey himself posted it!!)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ho! Somehow I missed this earlier. Thanks, KindleWidow, for making your first post. I know you're taking good care of Laura. I'm lovin' you. 

... and I promise to act surprised on Christmas morning!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindlewidow, nice to meet you!!!  And Yayyy Harvey for Christmas morning!

Betsy


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice to meet ya Kindlewindow... and thanks for sharing harvey with us.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello kindlewidow! Welcome and thanks for sharing your hubby with us! Keeping your sister in my prayers.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a little afraid of what might happen if Santa gets harv a kindle... He's already distracted with all of his other electronics.
So, even though he's Mr. KindleBoards, there is no guarantee that a kindle will land under our tree.

We'll just have to wait and see.
Love him anyway, even if he remains without a kindle for a while longer, okay?

ttyl


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Agggh, she's torturing me now...!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Nuttin like a little pain to tuffen up a feller.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ Agggh, she's torturing me now...!!


It sure sounds like it! Next time a refurb appears, Harvey, grab it! Time for drastic action.

L


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't do anything drastic.

Even if it doesn't come at Christmas, you'll be taken care of.
You  know i do you right, Harv. :_-)

Love you, honey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Mrs. Harvey:  I see there is a refurb available RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice to meet you, kindlewidow! Thanks so much for sharing Harvey with us. If you can't get his attention at home, just jump on the puter and send him a message on this Board!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It nice to meet you kindlewidow. Thanks for sharing Harvey with us. Harvey has made a wonderful place for all of us Kindle lovers to share and meet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

And now it's gone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And now it's gone.


Maybe Harvey or Mrs. Harvey snagged it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hi and welcome KW...sorry it took me so long to find this thread. Just when I think I've caught up...boom, I'm behind again on the threads *


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice to meet you KW! We love this place Harvey has made for us and appreciate your letting him come out and play.


----------

